# Max - Grade 1 Soft Tissue Sarcoma



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

You've come to the right place for that. Lot's of good people here (and dogs!!!). Good luck next Tuesday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Max. 

Hope his surgery goes well and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

You have good thoughts and prayers coming your way for Max's surgery. He's in great hands at the veterinary teaching hospital - it was a smart decision on your part.
All the best - keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

All fingers and paws crossed here for clean margins. You are in my thoughts, give Max a belly rub from me!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Wishing you all the best with Max's surgery. Please keep is posted on how he makes outs.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I will have y'all in my thoughts for sure. I hope it all goes like planned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Good thoughts being sent for Max. I hope everything goes well with his surgery.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aw, I am sorry your fur kid has to go through that but I am glad the prognosis is good. Soft tissue sarcomas most often grow slowly, always a plus and often with clean margins after surgery, no further treatment necessary. 

My lab mix had a growth on the inside of his left hind leg and we had it removed. It turned out to be fibrosarcoma and the margins were not clean. I had a board certified surgeon do the second surgery and he got all clean margins and no further treatment necessary, that was a relief. 
He lived another 18 months fibrosarcoma free and then a totally different cancer claimed his life. 

Wishing your fur baby and you all the best.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry you got bad news but also sounds like some good news. Hope the next surgery goes well and clean margins are gotten!


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

We're headed back to Auburn in the morning. I'll let everyone know how it goes. Thanks for all the prayers!


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's Max and Dakota enjoying the lake last week. It was a struggle to keep him out of the water until we got his stitches out last week from the 1st surgery.


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

UPDATE: Brought Max to Auburn today to do the surgery and after consulting further with the surgeon and the oncology department, we feel the best course of action for Max right now is to NOT do surgery. Because it was a low grade sarcoma, the surgeon felt it woulD be bEtter to treat with low dose chemo for now and wait to see if the tumor comes back. He felt the best route to take would be doing what he called surveillance combined with chemo. He felt this would be best for Max. He feels confident that if it comes back, we will catch it early enough and can do the surgery then with likely the same results if we dId it today. This way, we don't have to put Max through the trauma of another surgery unless absolutely necessary. I feel good about this approach and am just going to believe the tumor isn't going to come back! If it does, we will be ready for it!

Thanks for all your prayers and kind thoughts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan. Keeping only the best thoughts for Max.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan, best of luck to Max.


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

Max is still doing great. We check his paw daily for any signs of a tumor. The chemo hasn't affected him at all. We're glad of that. We have a follow up appointment on the 18th at Auburn. So far so good. My local vet even called to check on him today. So glad we have a vet that takes time out of his weekend to check on Max. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

ronniestl said:


> Our Max was recently diagnosed with grade 1 soft tissue sarcoma. Initially, when we took him to our vet, we thought it may have been an abscess on his paw. The vet said it needed to come off immediately so we decided to have it removed that day (3/5/14). While removing the tumor, the vet told us, based on his experience, it looked like a cancerous tumor and we should go ahead and remove the digit (toe) it was attached to so we agreed. The histopathology report confirmed it was cancer. We discussed our options with our vet and decided to take Max to the Auburn University College of Veterinary Medicine and have their oncology department take a look at him. They ran more tests on him yesterday (3/27/14) and confirmed everything. They have recommended we go ahead and have the 2nd digit (toe) on his paw removed to get cleaner margins. The surgeon we talked to yesterday was confidant that this would give the cancer a slim chance of returning. He is scheduled for his 2nd surgery next Tuesday, 4/1/14. This was great news because radiation and chemo treatment would not have been affordable for us. This also means we don't have to amputate his whole leg which was a relief. We were blessed to catch it early enough that we are expecting Max to make full recovery and live a full and happy life. Nothing is promised 100%, but this is what we are believing and praying for.
> 
> We would appreciate your prayers and thoughts during this time.


Praying for Max!! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So good to hear your latest news. No bad reaction to the chemo - that is fantastic. Sounds like you have wonderful vets treating Max. Continued good thoughts and prayers for Max.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thinking of you and Max!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

Update on Max: Took him back to Auburn for 2 week checkup and blood work. All test results came back great! He's also down to 99 lbs. The lightest he's been in years! We will have to take him to our local vet each month for blood work and to get his prescriptions refilled and will have to take him back to Auburn every 3 months. That'll keep us from having to take a day off from work every month to take him to Auburn. Yayyyy!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Great news for max! He will continue to do well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great, great news!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm so glad to see Max is doing so well!! Hooray! Please keep us updated. Sending you and Max our Mojo!???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonderful news !!!!! Keep up the good work Max!


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

We took Max back to Auburn for his 3 month checkup and he's still cancer free! Praise the Lord. All his blood work came back normal and he's down to a much healthier weight of 86 lbs. Yayyy Max!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

ronniestl said:


> We took Max back to Auburn for his 3 month checkup and he's still cancer free! Praise the Lord. All his blood work came back normal and he's down to a much healthier weight of 86 lbs. Yayyy Max!!!


??????????
Thank you! You've made our day! Dancer, Brie and I are elated! You are the man, Max!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What great news!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to hear max is doing so well!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Doin the happy dance in NC, good boy Max!


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

I just wanted to update everyone on Max. We took him back to Auburn in April and he is still cancer free. Praise the Lord! He's doing so well, they decided to take him off the chemo. Hallelujah! Poor guy went through a lot last year. He ended up having ACL surgery in December on his left rear leg and then 2 weeks later blew the other ACL so he had to have another ACL surgery. He has recovered fully from both surgeries and is doing great! 2014 was a rough year for Max, but 2015 is going great so far! Thanks for all of the thoughts and prayer!

Blessings!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

2014 certainly was a rough year for you all. 
Sorry to hear about his ACL surgeries, but really great to hear he is cancer free and has is doing so well after his surgeries.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Great news for Max on the cancer front! I know you have to feel so relieved! We're not too terribly far from you, in Columbus, GA!


----------

